# Found Bedlington Terrier (possibly nursing) Warrington/Goldbourne



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sharing this from a FB page due to the urgent nature of finding her owners:

Claire Frost Sorry to post here but its really important. FOUND: Bedlington terrier on the back roads of Warrington/Goldbourne yesterday! The dog had been hit by a car and was taken to the vets, the dog isn't microchipped, and is currently lactating which means she possibly has pups somewhere. No collar or any other means of identification! She is now at Leigh Cats and Dogs Home.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you checked on Dog Lost web site, it may be on there,,,there is also a page on that site for dogs found,,hope the owner is found soon


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

She has been. This is her link.


----------



## Mark Thompson (Nov 22, 2011)

So glad she was returned to her owner


----------

